# Fishing 3 Mile Bridge



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I normally fish out of Destin, Live in Crestview. But I'm thinking about trying my luck at the 3 Mile Bridge. I am planing to launch at the ramp on the North Side of the Bridge since its the only ramp I know how to get to in P'cola.

I have fished from the bridge before it sank but have only fished from a boat once there and didn't do any good.

I have a 19' CC and all the gear I need. I just don't know much about fishing the bridge. I'm looking for someone to tag along and give me some pointers. I might bring one friend with me so I can only really fit one more person comfortably.

I'm looking to do this either this Tuesday or Wednesday......Since I'll be towing the boat from Crestview, I won't be there to early. Probably 9am at the earliest, unless somebody tells me to hold off cause of tides.

Just let me know

Tim


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl23_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>drop a 2 hook rig with squid and after you catch a little white trout make him into cut bait and put pieces of him on the 2 hook rig...if you have a larger combo put a whole live 9-12inch white trout on a fish finder rig like 30-60 lbleader and a 7/0 circle...you can catch anything from legal/bull red to red snapper to sharks......hope this helped


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Everything helps. I appreciate it. Can anyone tell me generally where at the bridge I should be settin up? I would imagine the fallen bridge side, but I don't know if I should be on the North, South or Middle of the bridge? Should I fish the rubble or set up off the rubble?

Man, I don't know crap about that bridge.:banghead


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

the escambia side (north) has most of the rubble just go along where it used to be and your fish finder should look like the 4th of july


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I would take some artificial soft plastics. something in the 4" size on a 1/8 oz jighead. preferrably whitish colored. the 1/8 oz will allow you to cast and have a slower sinking action, it'll give reds a chance to hit it near topwater.



I usually fish the fallen side but catch a fair amount on both sides, best bet is to move to a different spot if you don't get a hit in 10-15 mins of casting lures.



You should catch a load of white trout, and a number of reds too.



Take it to the bank brother, check our past reports...


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, I've been reading. I love white trout and love to catch em. I'm always up for a Red as well. I just don't get to P'cola very often.

Thanks guys.

Tim


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just be carful when you drop your ancor that you dontput it in the rubel on bottom. Lots of hang ups where the old bridge fell. I like an out going tide there so I can drop it and driff back to the bridge. I like a white or yellow grub (red Tail) tipped with shrimp.Also if its dark ,fish where the lights are close to the water.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

I haven't fished 3 mile bridge but I will now. Thanks for posting the info. I have noticed a lot of the reports seem to come from those that fish at night. Can you do as well fishing during the day?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Good stuff so far...white trout as cut bait has done me well there along with small live baits, live shrimp, gulps on jig heads, jigs...It seems to me with the tides, light etc i have never found a fool proof way to fish it so heres my only advice....



Dont get stuck on a spot throwing the anchor and unpacking everything. Change baits, change spots, deeper, shallower, rubble side, then the standing side. Ten minutes in one spot and no hits? MOVE even 100 feet or so. There is a pattern, but it seems like it can change every day...wait to set up shop till you know your doing something right weather its live bait deep or jigs in close or the other way around...But thats just how I fish that spot, hope it helps. IMHO motoring out and dropping your anchor for the day is like throwing at a dart board wearing a blindfold and hoping. Good luck...theres a lot of bride there and plenty of fish, you just have to keep moving and changing things around till you make it work.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I really appreciate everyones inputs....I'm gonna try to be out there either Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll be in the Green Hulled Trophy.....Say hey if you see me.

I'll be sure to post a report. I don't have a digital camera, so....No Pics....Sorry.

Again.....Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Fish it at night and work the lights...use gulp on jig heads, almost any gulp will work for the trout and you will catch them on the bottom so use a heavier jig head for them 1/4 ounce should do it. As for the reds, the have been eating gulp 5 inch jerk shads new penny and nuclear chicken have been very good. If you don't get a hit from a red with the heavier jig head then try a lighter one maybe 1/8 or even 1/16 ounce. If that doesn't work try another light. If you fish durring the day you will catch white trout for sure if you have gulp, if you fish at night you will catch just as many white trout and have a much greater chance of catching a red. 

Good luck,

Glastronix


----------

